# My username fits well.



## departuresong (Aug 11, 2010)

Though I have only returned to these forums with this account for a few months, it has become obvious that I am growing increasingly distant from the community. The people here have always caused a great deal of stress and drama, but it has _always_ been outweighed by a substantial amount of light-hearted fun.

The fun is gone. This is more my fault than the community's, surely, but to say I'm the only one guilty isn't true, either.

The next year is going to be the hardest of my life so far, without a doubt. The amount of stress is causing both mental and physical problems the likes of which I've never dealt with before. I absolutely must cut out all tension, all stress, all _negativity_ from my life. It's the only way I'm going to stay sane.

And yes, all three of those things exist here, moreso on my side than any other. I cannot keep struggling to fit into a community that I no longer feel like I have any place in. Most of the people I called friends here have grown up and moved on, and I must do the same.

It has been a good six-year run with these forums and this community. It is strange to look back at how I was when I first registered and realize how much has changed. It sure doesn't feel like six years. The more I reflect on it, the more I realize how much this group of teenage Pokémon fans has shaped who I am today, both the good and the bad. I am more open-minded, accepting, and mature; I am also terribly judgemental, self-conscious, and have a hard time formally articulating my thoughts.

I thought it would be necessary to make a post like this to announce my departure. To leave in silence would be an insult to the vibrant community here that has played such a large role in the last couple of years.

I'm on Facebook (you'll know how to find me there if we're friends), Twitter, and I blog every now and then. If you use any of the three, I would love to stay in contact.

Goodbye and thank you for everything you've all done for me.


----------



## xkze (Aug 11, 2010)

may you live long and prosper.


----------



## Tailsy (Aug 11, 2010)

But you love my sexy eyebrow wriggle!


----------



## Music Dragon (Aug 11, 2010)

departuresong said:


> It has been a good six-year run with these forums and this community. It is strange to look back at how I was when I first registered and realize how much has changed.


Jesus, AK - I understand if you want to go down with a bang, but did you have to _totally embarrass_ all of us on the way out?

You know when your girlfriend/boyfriend is coming over to meet your family, and your parents start showing him/her photos of you as a baby naked in the tub or something? That's you, that's _exactly_ what you're doing right now! You, you...


----------



## xkze (Aug 11, 2010)

nah, no harm in a little nostalgia every once in a while.


----------



## Ruby (Aug 11, 2010)

Music Dragon said:


> Jesus, AK - I understand if you want to go down with a bang, but did you have to _totally embarrass_ all of us on the way out?
> 
> You know when your girlfriend/boyfriend is coming over to meet your family, and your parents start showing him/her photos of you as a baby naked in the tub or something? That's you, that's _exactly_ what you're doing right now! You, you...


Tailsy still _thinks_ "Oh yah, ph34r me, I'm Scottish!" even if she doesn't say it.


----------



## Clover (Aug 11, 2010)

later; see you in a few months! be sure you come up with a good two-word phrase from your favorite lyrics for your next username. [nods sagely]


----------



## Adriane (Aug 11, 2010)

Ruby said:


> Tailsy still _thinks_ "Oh yah, ph34r me, I'm Scottish!" even if she doesn't say it.


She still does.

...maybe not that exact wording, but yeah.


----------



## Music Dragon (Aug 11, 2010)

Xikaze said:


> nah, no harm in a little nostalgia every once in a while.


Yes, that's what your parents say while your girlfriend giggles at the sight of your one-year-old penis.


----------



## xkze (Aug 11, 2010)

oh, the good old days.


----------



## Tailsy (Aug 11, 2010)

Ruby said:


> Tailsy still _thinks_ "Oh yah, ph34r me, I'm Scottish!" even if she doesn't say it.


I won't lie, man.

_Every day_.


----------



## xkze (Aug 11, 2010)

oh wait did I forget to make a snide comment about how furret tends to come back after leaving? 

welp 
I guess so


----------



## Green (Aug 11, 2010)

i didn't know you but you were cool regardless! :( come back, okay


----------



## Ruby (Aug 11, 2010)

The funny thing is that we are as silly now as we were then.  Especially Xikaze.


----------



## xkze (Aug 11, 2010)

I was much less silly and much more dumb
but hey, so were all of us


----------



## Wargle (Aug 13, 2010)

bye depature. I never knew you but now that you leave I feell as if a part of me has died.


----------



## Tarvos (Aug 13, 2010)

Music Dragon said:


> Yes, that's what your parents say while your girlfriend giggles at the sight of your one-year-old penis.


i actually _prevented_ this from happening


----------



## Pook (Aug 13, 2010)

Bye Furret


----------

